

Starbucks to Offer Free Wi-Fi at All US Stores - callmeed
http://mashable.com/2010/06/14/starbucks-free-wifi/

======
mooism2
At all stores in the USA. Not worldwide.

~~~
callmeed
Title updated. Thanks.

